# 12 gallon Mantis tank pics



## Out To Sea (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a 12 gallon nano-cube DX, and here are some pictues. It currentaly has: 

Fish: 
1 6-line wrasse

Inverts:
1 Wennerae Mantis shrimp
1-2 Peppermint shimp (caught by me )
5-10 Scarlet, blue legged, and red legged hermits
2-4 Nasscarius snails
2 Blank mexican turbo snails

Corals:
Hammer
Acanthanstrea
Palythoas
2 different kinds of zoanthids
2 different kinds of mushrooms

*The tank*









*Acanthanstrea *

















*Zoas and Palys*

























*Mushrooms*

















*Hammer Coral (leaning in first pic, so pics after are of it after I moved it, pissed off and shrunk)*


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

very nice looking tank! i dont see too many people keeping a mantis in a setup like that, how big is yours? got any pics of it? you dont have any trouble with it throwing sand every where, and killing everything?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice tank...

You do realize that mantis shrimp are predatory? Don't be surprised if those pretty shrimp and hermits become a snack....

And they are smashers, so they require live food occasionally to hunt down...this keeps their appendages in good condition.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Heh - no pic of mantis shrimp ...


----------



## Out To Sea (Aug 30, 2007)

leveldrummer- its a 12 gallon nanocube. The mantis has never dug, but he has chisled a hole into the live rock. He is very neat, doesnt move things around, and doesnt throw sand anywhere.

Scuba Kid- Of course I did tons of reserch before getting my mantis. Thing is, she will only eat frozen foods handed to her. She has never touched my fish, crabs, snails, or shrimp. All live out there natural lives. It won't even attempt to kill a hermit if you throw a tiny one in its lair, she will just throw it right back out. I really wanted a mean one, the kind that will rear up and pop the glass when your looking at it, but I was acutally able to pull some long algae strands from the front of its burrow without being bothered

Ill post some older pics of my mantis, and im currently trying to get her to let me take new ones

This is when I set up the tank March of '06


----------



## Out To Sea (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

that is just awesome! kudo's for doing what few have done.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow ! Awesome !!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

WOAH handfeeding a mantis, your brave, I set up a 5.5 for one but i'm still looking for a mantis to put in there, where did you get yours?


----------

